# My Evodia Tree First Bloom



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

Took me a about 4 years to see this tree bloom. I planted it as a 12" sapling.


----------



## Estell Tabor (Aug 5, 2014)

How tall is the tree now? They seem like their slow growers.


----------



## Cris (Mar 10, 2011)

Kinda pretty.


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

Estell Tabor said:


> How tall is the tree now? They seem like their slow growers.


its actually really quick to get flowers out of a five year old tree.

Robert, how do you feel it does in NJ? where did you get? i want to plant some this spring.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

COAL REAPER said:


> its actually really quick to get flowers out of a five year old tree.
> 
> Robert, how do you feel it does in NJ? where did you get? i want to plant some this spring.


It is doing great. I have two more a year younger than this one. It is a kind of plant and forget type of tree. I got it from lazy SS farm out of Virginia, in a small pot. Deers don't bother them at all. You can get them and plant them now. They come in a nice little pot already green. I tried the stick and root ones before this one and they didn't work out.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

It is about 5-6 feet high and wide spread. After this bloom I will prune the lower branches. Very low maintenance and deers don't look at them in my area.


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

roberto487 said:


> It is doing great. I have two more a year younger than this one. It is a kind of plant and forget type of tree. I got it from lazy SS farm out of Virginia, in a small pot. Deers don't bother them at all. You can get them and plant them now. They come in a nice little pot already green. I tried the stick and root ones before this one and they didn't work out.


thanks. i was going to try stick and root. will check out SS.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

COAL REAPER said:


> thanks. i was going to try stick and root. will check out SS.


I am also trying to grow black gum (tupelo) and sourwood and they have been very difficult for me.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

How well are bees working it?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

They are nickname the Bee-bee tree. Bees are buzzing all over
them when blooming.
I have a tall one in my backyard now only 3 years old.
My first time growing them from the little black seeds. They are very drought tolerant.
Mine is 15' tall and growing taller everyday because it does not spread
side way like yours. How tall do they get before finally stop growing taller? 
I like mine to be more bushier. So how do I do that?


15' tall Bee-bee tree:


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

Right now I only see the bloom and it has not blossom yet. I think by mid August it should blossom.


heaflaw said:


> How well are bees working it?


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

beepro said:


> They are nickname the Bee-bee tree. Bees are buzzing all over
> them when blooming.
> I have a tall one in my backyard now only 3 years old.
> My first time growing them from the little black seeds. They are very drought tolerant.
> ...


Maybe is a West coast East coast thing. Mine are very short and compact, I do wish they are a little taller. This is a year younger than the blooming tree








and this is a picture of the the blooming tree


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Mine keep dying in their second or 3rd yr, they shoot up, late summer rains hit and the leaves wilt and die.


----------



## crmauch (Mar 3, 2016)

Just a quick note: though I'm considering planting it myself, in some states Evodia is considered an invasive species.


----------



## Estell Tabor (Aug 5, 2014)

Harley Craig said:


> Mine keep dying in their second or 3rd yr, they shoot up, late summer rains hit and the leaves wilt and die.


I hear ya! I'm down to 2 of 6,and I feel like I baby them. I would rather buy them with a root wad and a few years on them.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Estell Tabor said:


> I hear ya! I'm down to 2 of 6,and I feel like I baby them. I would rather buy them with a root wad and a few years on them.


I bought mine as 1 old seedlings, If I plant any more, I will not dig my clay soil to plant them, it just makes a bowl of water for them to sit in. I will put a stone or plastic tree ring down and mound dirt up inside the ring and plant in it. I figure if the roots penetrate the clay on their own, they aren't going to be sitting in a bowl.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

Harley Craig said:


> I bought mine as 1 old seedlings, If I plant any more, I will not dig my clay soil to plant them, it just makes a bowl of water for them to sit in. I will put a stone or plastic tree ring down and mound dirt up inside the ring and plant in it. I figure if the roots penetrate the clay on their own, they aren't going to be sitting in a bowl.


My soil is clay too. It is rock hard when it is dry. I remember my 9hp troy bilt horse tiller bouncing and shooting forward everytime i tried to sink in the tines. I have a third tree that is no doing as good. The leaves are yellowish, but i think is because where i planted it is like concrete.


----------

